# AJ Coleman



## SummPlumb (Feb 19, 2010)

I ordered a new Seesnake setup and a Scout locator this week. Marvin sent me the items. He did mess up on sending me the wrong part, but overnighted me the right piece before receiving his part back in return.

They are awesome there! I just thought I should give them a shout out for great customer service....


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

shawn at www.allanjcoleman.com helped me out. sent in clutch for my k-60, it looked rough to me. what do i know. called me and told me it was still good. shipped it back at HIS cost. great service is an understatment. breid..............:rockon:


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

i have been going to them since day one:yes:and yes they are about 20 minute from my house:thumbup:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I been going to Allan J Coleman since I was a little kid with my father. We been buying from them for 50 years now. They carry a large selection of equipment be it for sewer and drain cleaning or plumbing. They also have plenty of parts for many of the machines out there.

Over on the Ridgid Forums I posted some pictures I took at Allan J Coleman. http://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28175


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I see they dont mind selling you some junk either,like most places.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I see they dont mind selling you some junk either,like most places.


If you call and talk to Marvin or Shane, they will be more than happy to tell you the pro's and cons of each machine. I think Marv got the Chinese knock offs more out of curiosity. But he will tell you before you spend your hard earned cash on something if it is junk or not.


----------

